# Total Life time rides



## hike2save (Feb 9, 2016)

It is easy to see the total lifetime rides in Lyft's driver's dashboard. Does anyone know how to find the Total Lifetime Rides in our Uber login site?
Thanks


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

hike2save said:


> It is easy to see the total lifetime rides in Lyft's driver's dashboard. Does anyone know how to find the Total Lifetime Rides in our Uber login site?
> Thanks


Why ? are you suicidal.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Total trips are on your profile page.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

hike2save said:


> It is easy to see the total lifetime rides in Lyft's driver's dashboard. Does anyone know how to find the Total Lifetime Rides in our Uber login site?
> Thanks


I too have sought that out but only could produce my rating over http. You can request a copy of all your data but it is static.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I too have sought that out but only could produce my rating over http. You can request a copy of all your data but it is static.


Or just check each years 1099


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Or just check each years 1099


The number @peteyvavs is speaking of is actually found on the Uber Tax Summary document you are provided every January. The actuall 1099 or 1099-K tax document does not contain your lifetime trip count as @peteyvavs erroneously states in his message above.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The number @peteyvavs is speaking of is actually found on the Uber Tax Summary document you are provided every January. The actuall 1099 or 1099-K tax document does not contain your lifetime trip count as @peteyvavs erroneously states in his message above.


I stand corrected.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

5271


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

hike2save said:


> It is easy to see the total lifetime rides in Lyft's driver's dashboard. Does anyone know how to find the Total Lifetime Rides in our Uber login site?
> Thanks


Are we talking 'passenger rides' or like 'yee-haw, yeah Moma, type rides'?

If the latter, I don't believe Über puts those 'in print'.

.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

5132 on my Guber profile page an 5148 on my Gryft dashboard page.

Kinda funny how evenly split it is.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

8,099 Uber trips and 221 Lyft trips in 1.5 years and I'm king of the castle.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Are we talking 'passenger rides' or like 'yee-haw, yeah Moma, type rides'?
> 
> If the latter, I don't believe Über puts those 'in print'.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

MHR said:


>


you go girl!


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> 8,099 Uber trips and 221 Lyft trips in 1.5 years and I'm king of the castle.
> 
> View attachment 386351
> 
> ...


12,300 trips over 2.5 yrs: 180,000 kms in GMC Acadia (XL / Select)
AR 91% (don't you HATE it when both U & L flash Requests at same time !!
Rating 4.94 ..... had 2 1-stars; only 30% of riders rate.

now switched to EV, Nissan Leaf, so Rating probably won't change ... (spending $1,200/mth on gas, now $0!! ... & no Oil / ****** fluid changes [another 125/mth saved]


----------

